# OM is Broadcaster for my Favorite Team



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

I've got a big dilemma here. My wife's former OM is a broadcaster for my favorite professional sports team. So for me to catch the game I have to deal with seeing/listening to this guy. I have been a lifelong fan and I cannot stop supporting my team. What to do? She is a fan of this team as well.

As recently as last year, she said that if something happened to me, she would seek him out, but later regretted saying it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Kidnap him and have your wife sodomize him with an enormous strap on.

Or just act out the fantasy with your wife.

It could be therapeutic to put him in his place in your emotions at least. 

Would your wife do that for you?

Help you role play humiliating him?

It could be fun at least. Might even help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Your wife is a certified cvnt. 

Sorry.... but she is man. I don't know how you live with that sh!t.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Kidnap him and have your wife sodomize him with an enormous strap on.
> 
> Or just act out the fantasy with your wife.
> 
> ...


No. 

She'd drug Maj and tie him up and make him watch her fvck the guy.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Your wife is a certified cvnt.
> 
> Sorry.... but she is man. I don't know how you live with that sh!t.


I don't either. Blows my mind.

Are you truly for real? If you are, then you need some serious psychological help.

A healthy kick in the ass wouldn't hurt too much either.

Sweet Jesus


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

MAJDEATH said:


> I've got a big dilemma here. My wife's former OM is a broadcaster for my favorite professional sports team. So for me to catch the game I have to deal with seeing/listening to this guy. I have been a lifelong fan and I cannot stop supporting my team. What to do? She is a fan of this team as well.
> 
> As recently as last year, she said that if something happened to me, she would seek him out, but later regretted saying it.


I don't understand why you are still with her. You need more self esteem.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have never abused or hit a woman. I abhor physical abuse. 

But if my wife had sat there and said that to me I probably would have hauled of and flattened her face. 

It would have been worth the jail sentence.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

That seems severely disrespectful. Wtf? Why would she even say that to you? What is wrong with her? Tell her to go seek him out now and leave you the hell alone. That's just cruel, omg. 


I don't know what to tell you about the sports team issue, maybe DVR it to skip through his face and watch on mute? Kind of takes the fun out of it.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

MAJ... I can see you still haven't gone for the individual counseling that so many here have recommended. Followed by an appointment with an attorney.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

At least it isn't Vin Scully, cause then that would have been disgusting. If it's Tom McCarthy, I feel sorry for you too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Harry Caray?

The past is the past. Worry for the future....


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> No.
> 
> She'd drug Maj and tie him up and make him watch her fvck the guy.


I think this has been the dynamic of their relationship unfortunately.

It needs to change. He needs to get some equity and balance back.

I don't think he is up to putting his little **** in her place though so he really should move on.

This is the type of woman that needs a strong hand and a leash.

MAJ is just too damn much of a nice guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

You know, I don't agree with what you wrote in another thread, but I forgot the issues with your wife. You have a ton of stuff in your head and you really should talk with someone in person. 

Anyway can you listen to the radio, or get a streaming audio of the game? Heck, if you know a foreign language can you listen to it that way?


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

This guy is in his 40s and never married, so I'm hoping it comes out that he is gay. 

And don't worry about me, everything is cool. She doesn't make dumbazz statements like that anymore.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> You know, I don't agree with what you wrote in another thread, but I forgot the issues with your wife. You have a ton of stuff in your head and you really should talk with someone in person.
> 
> Anyway can you listen to the radio, or get a streaming audio of the game? Heck, if you know a foreign language can you listen to it that way?


We are located in the "black-out" area, so cannot watch on TV, so either I hear him on the radio or avoid him at the venue. I typically listen on the radio while working on things at home, but I don't like listening to that ass clown's voice. And it provides a way for my W to hear him without violating our NC agreement.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

john117 said:


> Harry Caray?
> 
> The past is the past. Worry for the future....












*Hey! Leave me outta this I'm dead! 

Holy Cow there's Prince, I gotta go. Cubs Win! *


----------



## 86857 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd take the opposite tack @MAJDEATH. 

Have him blaring at full volume every time there's a game on. 

So she can hear it loud & clear, be reminded & squirm some.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

The problem ********** is that she may want him to buy her a Sybian Machine while she listens this cat announce the game.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

********** said:


> I'd take the opposite tack @MAJDEATH.
> 
> Have him blaring at full volume every time there's a game on.
> 
> So she can hear it loud & clear, be reminded & squirm some.


I might have to consider this tactic. Normally she could care less if I have the game on, she might ask who's winning, then go back to what she was doing.


----------



## sparrow55 (Apr 23, 2016)

********** said:


> I'd take the opposite tack @MAJDEATH.
> 
> Have him blaring at full volume every time there's a game on.
> 
> So she can hear it loud & clear, be reminded & squirm some.


She will probably enjoy it


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

You like pain apparently. Even your favorite sports team is now tied up to being triggered and reminded of the worst emotional pain possible. What's so great about this team or this sport that you feel the need to subject yourself to this torture?


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Jesus H. Christ. I wouldn't know ex gfs voice if I heard it, thank god. I've only heard her talk 1 time.

When I see her face in a picture I want to smash it. Hearing her voice everytime I was watching or listening to something that was one of my favorite things, I couldn't deal with.

She posted a line from a Selena Gomez song on her twitter. I shut the song off every time it comes on the radio. She likes to quote country song lyrics too. I haven't listened to country in months. It's all a reminder of HER.

Idk how you could hear his voice without triggering. It has to be driving you insane.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Thor said:


> You like pain apparently. Even your favorite sports team is now tied up to being triggered and reminded of the worst emotional pain possible. What's so great about this team or this sport that you feel the need to subject yourself to this torture?


Her involvement with him was more than 15 yrs ago, and he moved away. So except for the comment about him last year, he's not part of any conversations in our world.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

How many guys did your old lady bang Major. Seems that anywhere you go its right in your face. Has it ever occurred to you that some of the things she sez to you indicates she can't think much of you or at best couldn't care less about your feelings.
It's painful to hear about you letting this chick use you like a toilet brush for her own amusement. (and maybe yours for all we know)


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

MAJDEATH said:


> Her involvement with him was more than 15 yrs ago, and he moved away. So except for the comment about him last year, he's not part of any conversations in our world.


No but every time you see/hear him broadcasting for your favorite team he is in your world. Obviously it bothers you enough to think about it and start this thread.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Her involvement was 15 years ago, but her comment was 1 year ago. I'd imagine that ripped the scab off. 

Respectfully, how do you deal with knowing that she said that? I'd imagine that would hurt as much/maybe worse than the betrayal? 14 years later, she still thought about him enough to say she'd pursue him?

Ouch. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MAJDEATH said:


> I've got a big dilemma here. My wife's former OM is a broadcaster for my favorite professional sports team. So for me to catch the game I have to deal with seeing/listening to this guy. I have been a lifelong fan and I cannot stop supporting my team. What to do? She is a fan of this team as well.
> 
> As recently as last year, she said that if something happened to me, she would seek him out, but later regretted saying it.


*Gives a whole new meaning to "take me out to the 'ball game'," or "root, root, root for the home team," doesn't it?*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

You do know that there are roughly three billion women who haven't cheated with your favorite sports team announcer, right?.

You could marry one of those and enjoy the team trigger free.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

MAJDEATH said:


> I might have to consider this tactic. Normally she could care less if I have the game on, she might ask who's winning, then go back to what she was doing.


Or, who she's doing...


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

I really dont know why you stayed with your wife my friend.

You make new threads almost every month. Would be much easier for you to move on and find yourself a better woman who will love you and respect you.

Stay strong.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

She's a keeper, so I guess I will deal with it. Too bad he isn't a player, as their involvement with a team could be short due to trades, injuries, etc (like the pro athlete she knew before we were married). A sportscaster could stay with a team for decades.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

There might be a way to listen on the computer, rather than the radio, but you may have to pay for a subscription.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

CynthiaDe said:


> There might be a way to listen on the computer, rather than the radio, but you may have to pay for a subscription.


No streaming available in our area, we are in the black out zone. My choices are cable TV, which we cancelled years ago, radio, or going to the stadium. We typically go to 4-5 games a year.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MAJDEATH said:


> Her involvement with him was more than 15 yrs ago, and he moved away. So except for the comment about him last year, he's not part of any conversations in our world.


This isn't about him Maj. This is about your WW's utter lack of respect for you, her complete lack of boundaries, and the lack of a filter between her batshyt brain and her mouth. 

She sounds like a gal who loves to shoot her mouth off without a care of who is being hurt by her words.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

If I understand your timeline correctly.

15-years ago she was boning this dude while married to you.

Last year- 14-years after her affair- she said she'd seek him out if something happened with you?

But she doesn't make comments like this anymore? She stopped in the last 12-months? And she's a keeper.

Well, you could try reading about your team. Hopefully, he's not a writer as well.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Apologies in advanced OP, but I have to say I'm not buying this. Any of it. Everything you've said about the relationship dynamic between your wife and you sounds cruel. A little too cruel if you know what I mean. Waywards aren't saints, but the way she constantly throws random neighbors, hardware store managers, and even your favorite sports team announcer in the mix just isn't believable (seriously, what are the odds). I'm actually shocked that so many actually take your posts seriously at this point. 

I guess folks around here need to believe that cheaters are as despicable as describe. The bottom line is from everything you've said about your wife I can only deduce two scenarios. Either she gets to do whatever she wants and you're okay with it, or you're embellishing a lot, or flat out making a lot of this stuff up.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> I'm actually shocked that so many actually take your posts seriously at this point.


Major seems to enjoy being a professional victim that presents himself (or herself as the case may be) as needing, wanting, but refusing rescue against his protagonist wife. If "he" would actually deal with the problem, there would be no drama for him, or anybody else, to get excited about. Be I have to admit, his post are somewhat regaling.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

My H and I are friends with a PGA tour golfer. Big name. If you watch any golf, or heck even watch ESPN….you’ll see his name splashed everywhere. If there’s a question on the validity of this because the Sportscaster could be considered “famous”…..I think there are links to ‘fame’ everywhere. Everyone knows SOMEONE who may be in the limelight. Heck, I have a friend here in my small town who slept with Eminem 15 years ago when he was uber famous. (I’ve seen pictures, it happened) My H went to a college for a year where Lebron James had friends. My H threw a football around with freaking Lebron James for an afternoon. It’s not unccomon to have some sort of connection to celebrities.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

MAJDEATH said:


> She's a keeper, so I guess I will deal with it.


Yeah... if she sounds like a keeper then your standards are pretty fvcking low. I'm sorry you think so little of yourself...


----------



## MovingFrwrd (Dec 22, 2015)

OP - 

Dude - I feel your pain on this one! I had to avoid watching my favorite football team because at the time their head coach looked like the OM. I tried watching one time, and it felt like the camera couldn't stay off the coach. I finally gave up and turned it off, never to watch another game for the rest of the time he was there. Fortunately, he got fired, so I can watch my team again.

I couldn't listen to him again, that's way too much of a trigger for me to handle on a regular basis. As to what your wife said, that's twisting the dagger in your heart. No remorse there. Hope things are getting better for you.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd try to think of a way to get him fired. 

If you've never watched the movie "Anchorman", go rent it. You might pick up a few ideas. Granted, I doubt he uses a teleprompter for his broadcasts.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> MAJDEATH said:
> 
> 
> > Her involvement with him was more than 15 yrs ago, and he moved away. So except for the comment about him last year, he's not part of any conversations in our world.
> ...


We have been working on this aspect of her persona since the statements she made last year. Immediate and painful reciprocity that hit the princess right where it hurts the most (financial freedom). She responded well but may have only learned to keep her mouth shut, but may still have inappropriate/disrespectful thoughts.

We still go to IC weekly and marriage discussions come up about once a month.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MAJDEATH said:


> We have been working on this aspect of her persona since the statements she made last year. Immediate and painful reciprocity that hit the princess right where it hurts the most (financial freedom). She responded well but may have only learned to keep her mouth shut,* but may still have inappropriate/disrespectful thoughts.
> *
> We still go to IC weekly and marriage discussions come up about once a month.



But you cannot change this. This is what she thinks of you. No amount of MC is going to make her respect you. She either does or she doesn't. 

I want you to absorb what I am about to tell you...because frankly I wonder about your memory retention at times....

WHEN A WOMAN LOSES RESPECT FOR HER HUSBAND, IT ALMOST NEVER COMES BACK. 

Sometimes if she owns her sh!t, and the husband does what he needs to take his respect back, then she might. But it is rare. It takes a massive effort on both spouses parts. Like E1 and B1. It took years of hard work for her to rebuild her respect for her husband... but that was only because she was willing to try.


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

I would have some PR fun with this one.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

At the end of the day, this isn't about your sports team.

It's about your wife exhibiting shockingly low levels of empathy. Perhaps even cruelty. 

Which has landed you into what I consider a totally false and empty reconciliation. 

Which you like to explain and dance around, but it is what it is. I know you want to stay, maybe because that's easy. I know she could care less except for the money and the ego damage from being dumped. 

What I don't understand is what you expect anyone to say except leave. 

You are never going to get what you're seeking from this woman. And the cognitive dissonance of that comes out in many ways. Of which this is one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Perhaps I wasn't clear regarding the subject of this thread. I wasn't asking if I should dump my W. I was asking, given the circumstances, the best way to continue to enjoy my favorite sports team without letting my W possibly reminisce about her former romantic life. 

I can listen to the game on a set of ear buds so she can't hear it. But when we are in the car or at the game she just needs to play it cool. Last time, she avoided the areas where he was conducting interviews in the stadium during the pre-game. She didn't talk about him or try to go talk to him in the booth, which I was satisfied with (although I had a fleeting thought of using her connection with him to get us both into the broadcast booth, but I quickly got that thought out of my head). 

I asked her if seeing him (from a distance) in the stadium and not approaching him to talk was a problem for her, and she said no. We then settled into our seats and enjoyed the night game.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

badmemory said:


> I'd try to think of a way to get him fired.
> 
> If you've never watched the movie "Anchorman", go rent it. You might pick up a few ideas. Granted, I doubt he uses a teleprompter for his broadcasts.


It would be cool if he "came out" on national television and announced his proposal to another guy.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

MAJDEATH said:


> Perhaps I wasn't clear regarding the subject of this thread. I wasn't asking if I should dump my W. I was asking, given the circumstances, the best way to continue to enjoy my favorite sports team without letting my W possibly reminisce about her former romantic life.
> 
> I can listen to the game on a set of ear buds so she can't hear it. But when we are in the car or at the game she just needs to play it cool. Last time, she avoided the areas where he was conducting interviews in the stadium during the pre-game. She didn't talk about him or try to go talk to him in the booth, which I was satisfied with (although I had a fleeting thought of using her connection with him to get us both into the broadcast booth, but I quickly got that thought out of my head).
> 
> I asked her if seeing him (from a distance) in the stadium and not approaching him to talk was a problem for her, and she said no. We then settled into our seats and enjoyed the night game.


I know the question you asked. 

The answer just isn't what you want it to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Augusto said:


> I would have some PR fun with this one.


How so?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

MAJDEATH said:


> Perhaps I wasn't clear regarding the subject of this thread. I wasn't asking if I should dump my W. I was asking, given the circumstances, the best way to continue to enjoy my favorite sports team without letting my W possibly reminisce about her former romantic life.
> 
> I can listen to the game on a set of ear buds so she can't hear it. But when we are in the car or at the game she just needs to play it cool. Last time, she avoided the areas where he was conducting interviews in the stadium during the pre-game. She didn't talk about him or try to go talk to him in the booth, which I was satisfied with (although I had a fleeting thought of using her connection with him to get us both into the broadcast booth, but I quickly got that thought out of my head).



My wife's ex-bf the assclown professional musician and her had a "their song", which he used to sing to her. I watched him one time at a show sing it right to her while she sat front row center. This song was made very very famous by someone she and he went to see in concert several times, too.

Now explain to me how my wife would not be reminded of her ex-bf if that song played on the radio.




MAJDEATH said:


> I asked her if seeing him (from a distance) in the stadium and not approaching him to talk was a problem for her, and she said no. We then settled into our seats and enjoyed the night game.


Of course it isn't a problem. She gets to have a few fond private memories when she sees him. Obviously she doesn't hate him or herself for their past, so any memories she has will be positive.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Dude
Ive read your stories , but seriously, you probably need a divorce.....


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

MAJDEATH said:


> Perhaps I wasn't clear regarding the subject of this thread. I wasn't asking if I should dump my W. I was asking, given the circumstances, the best way to continue to enjoy my favorite sports team without letting my W possibly reminisce about her former romantic life.


The best way to enjoy your favourite sports team is to divorce your wife!


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

We were invited to a party this weekend that J wanted to go to.

There was a chance that OM would be there. I didn't see him on the invite list but he's on the outside of that circle of friends so there could have been a chance he was there. There were also going to be friends there that I have since written off. 

I had extreme discomfort even thinking about going. And I wasn't even sure he would be there (he wasn't, I saw the pictures).

I was wholeheartedly relieved when my husband said he didn't want to go. 

Outside of a school function (because our kids go to the same school) I'd be hard pressed to attend a function I knew OM would be at without a doubt. And that's something I've imposed upon myself. J hasn't asked for that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MAJDEATH said:


> Perhaps I wasn't clear regarding the subject of this thread. I wasn't asking if I should dump my W. I was asking, given the circumstances, the best way to continue to enjoy my favorite sports team without letting my W possibly reminisce about her former romantic life.


You know what MAJ? I have no fvcking clue. Seriously. No workable ideas here. 

either stop supporting that team and switch to a new one or suck it up and deal with his presence in your marriage....or whatever you call the relationship you and your wife have....


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Why did she make that remark?

Because she is stuck in little girl fantasy mode.

And anyway, her is a sportscaster (Erin Andrews) for you to think of when your wife is listening to the bozo:-


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

This is rough because her listening to him on the radio or at the stadium will bring fond feelings up. By you listening to him, he's displaying high value to your wife and you are display low value by seeming weak. 

Personally I could never listen to a man that banged my wife, especially in an affair situation.
I'm sure some will say it's insecure but that just me. I'm a VERY possessive man. Anything of mine that gets possessed, I wouldn't want again.


----------



## weltschmerz (Feb 18, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> You know what MAJ? I have no fvcking clue. Seriously. No workable ideas here.
> 
> either stop supporting that team and switch to a new one or suck it up and deal with his presence in your marriage....or whatever you call the relationship you and your wife have....


Deciding between United and my wife? I know who's going to land on their arse on my front porch and it sure ain't my TV.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

I like Manchester United, and I'm pretty sure my W never banged one of their broadcasters. Red Devils!


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> Why did she make that remark?
> 
> Because she is stuck in little girl fantasy mode.
> 
> And anyway, her is a sportscaster (Erin Andrews) for you to think of when your wife is listening to the bozo:-


Erin Andrews is a dog. She needs a nose job and voice lessons.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I would have to figure out a better way to watch or listen to my favorite team. Realistically, I would just divorce my wife AND find a new team.


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 22, 2014)

Dude, 

You have started approximately 23 infidelity related threads. NOW you bring up the issue that the OM is the sports announcer for you favorite team, a fact which has thus far NEVER been mentioned.

There is absolutely NO advice that anyone can give you on this. It is unique in the threads of infidelity forums. You are the first. I dare say, you are the only. It is really is a predicament.

In my review of infidelity forums, you have by far one of the most unique stories with the most interesting twists. The OM with whom your wife wanted you to be friends with, but who never brought around any sports figures from your favorite team, caused you to move back to your hometown and now your wife listens to him on the radio?! There is no book, yet.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

MAJDEATH said:


> I was asking, given the circumstances, the *best way to continue to enjoy my favorite sports team without letting my W possibly reminisce about her former romantic life. *


Here you go my man:


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

bigfoot said:


> Dude,
> 
> You have started approximately 23 infidelity related threads. NOW you bring up the issue that the OM is the sports announcer for you favorite team, a fact which has thus far NEVER been mentioned.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I didn't clarify, these were different OM. Although she wanted me to be friends with him as well. And the sports announcer just began his affiliation with my favorite team last year. What are the odds!


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

I smell a rat. For real. You call Erin Anderson A dog? Well you just lost all credibility. Cant call people trolls here so I won't. But your story just aint right.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

MAJDEATH said:


> Erin Andrews is a dog. She needs a nose job and voice lessons.


I think you need to have your eyes checked. EA is a beautiful woman.

As for OM the broadcaster... I'm trying to think of a broadcaster who covers radio,,, TV and the live broadcasts at the stadium and can't.

Does he cover all 3? If no, then pick one he doesn't do... If you can subscribe to the games through TV, mute the broadcaster if it is him.

Seriously though, I am befuddled as to how you can worry about a broadcaster when your wife has had multiple OM's, and only recently learned to keep her mouth shut after you decided to clamp down on money. Seems like you have a bigger concern that you choose to ignore.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

MAJDEATH said:


> She's a keeper, so I guess I will deal with it.


Yeah, she's a keeper like herpes is... You need serious help if you can't figure out that your old lady is NFG.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

I don't think Erin Andrews is attractive. I think she looks manly. 

And no, there's no hater in the house, I just fail to see her allure. I can think of a million women that are so freakin gorgeous I wouldn't kick em outta bed for eating crackers.

To me, she's just average.

However, give me a Ruby Rose to look at.....and well I'm drooling like most men.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

MAJDEATH said:


> I've got a big dilemma here. My wife's former OM is a broadcaster for my favorite professional sports team. So for me to catch the game I have to deal with seeing/listening to this guy. I have been a lifelong fan and I cannot stop supporting my team. What to do? She is a fan of this team as well.
> 
> As recently as last year, she said that if something happened to me, she would seek him out, but later regretted saying it.


why do you put yourself through this ?

And if you cheated on her, then said the same thing about the OW, what would she do ?

How can she be so evil as to say that ?

Majdeth, what keeps you with her ? Really, I want to know


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

wmn1 said:


> MAJDEATH said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a big dilemma here. My wife's former OM is a broadcaster for my favorite professional sports team. So for me to catch the game I have to deal with seeing/listening to this guy. I have been a lifelong fan and I cannot stop supporting my team. What to do? She is a fan of this team as well.
> ...


I did say she regretted making that statement didn't I. She would be furious if I said that about a previous OW, but she knows not to ask a question she won't like the answer to. Maybe I should do the same.

The relationship with said broadcaster ended with a NC phonecall (that I was on) and a letter that I reviewed. However, I am not sure of the timing of a final meeting that may have happened post NC, when I was deployed.

You ask why do I keep her. I guess I still believe that our frequent long periods of good marriage time will continue, and frankly as a man of means it is cheaper to keep her. Even into middle age, she makes EA look below average. I have added reprisals (after last year's DDAY) for any steps off the honesty/respect path, and have only had to use them once when she made that statement.

There is much more to her than looks and statements as well, that I give her much positive credit for. She has also discovered how to deal with disabilities as well.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MAJDEATH said:


> Erin Andrews is a dog. She needs a nose job and voice lessons.


I'd give her a nose job. 

I'd start kissing her nose and work my way down.





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Then there isn't any problem here. Youre FWW is now on the straight and narrow with not only this OM but with your marriage overall. She doesn't pine for the guy any more, so it doesn't matter if she sees him or hears him broadcasting a game. Not a problem for her, and therefore not a problem for you.


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 22, 2014)

MAJDEATH said:


> *You ask why do I keep her. I guess I still believe that our frequent long periods of good marriage time will continue, and frankly as a man of means it is cheaper to keep her. */QUOTE]
> 
> I find words like this very disturbing. Of course, different strokes for different folks. I will NEVER understand people who stay in a marriage because its "cheaper to keep her". Its the same for people who have open marriages. I don't get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

bigfoot said:


> MAJDEATH said:
> 
> 
> > *You ask why do I keep her. I guess I still believe that our frequent long periods of good marriage time will continue, and frankly as a man of means it is cheaper to keep her. */QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

MAJDEATH said:


> bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Divorce is one of the biggest financial hits a person can take in their life, and should only be considered as a last resort. Filing for bankruptcy, amassing debt, credit score dropping into the toilet, child support, spousal support, retirement, and in the end the lawyers are the big winners.
> ...


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Post-nup was signed last year, upon advice from my personal attorney after DDay.

"I ain't saying she's a gold digger, but I ain't seen her with no broke nixxxxs."


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

MAJDEATH said:


> Sorry if I didn't clarify, these were different OM. Although she wanted me to be friends with him as well. And the sports announcer just began his affiliation with my favorite team last year. What are the odds!


Exactly how many different penises have been inside your wife while you've been married to her?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

LosingHim said:


> I don't think Erin Andrews is attractive. I think she looks manly.
> 
> And no, there's no hater in the house, I just fail to see her allure. I can think of a million women that are so freakin gorgeous I wouldn't kick em outta bed for eating crackers.
> 
> ...


She looks like Justin Beiber.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

marduk said:


> Exactly how many different penises have been inside your wife while you've been married to her?


That's just nasty.

If you really wanted to know, why not say "How many men has your wife been with during the marriage?"

You're just looking to inflict pain on the poor guy by wording it as you did.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Mclane said:


> That's just nasty.
> 
> If you really wanted to know, why not say "How many men has your wife been with during the marriage?"
> 
> You're just looking to inflict pain on the poor guy by wording it as you did.


It wasn't intended to be. I just get confused. He comes out with a different thread every couple of weeks with a new OM.

And he seems blasé about it, so I was being blasé in return.

Apologies if it was percieved as nasty, OP.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Mclane said:


> That's just nasty.
> 
> If you really wanted to know, why not say "How many men has your wife been with during the marriage?"
> 
> You're just looking to inflict pain on the poor guy by wording it as you did.


 @marduk is very direct in what he says. He’s said directly to me in similar terms what I did. I hate seeing it worded that way because it’s very direct, in your face. BUT there isn’t any denying what it actually IS.

No use in sugar coating it when it is what it is.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

LosingHim said:


> @marduk is very direct in what he says. He’s said directly to me in similar terms what I did. I hate seeing it worded that way because it’s very direct, in your face. BUT there isn’t any denying what it actually IS.
> 
> No use in sugar coating it when it is what it is.


Except that perhaps by stating it as he has, it's hurtful for the Op to read it?

I'm sure there are people you know in your life that have negative qualities, but do you, for example, call your friend or your significant other a fat lazy person if you believe they are?

Of course you don't. So why is it ok for Marduk to say it because "there's no use sugar coating it?"

I just don't understand some people and how they think.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Mclane said:


> Except that perhaps by stating it as he has, it's hurtful for the Op to read it?
> 
> I'm sure there are people you know in your life that have negative qualities, but do you, for example, call your friend or your significant other a fat lazy person if you believe they are?
> 
> ...


Your comment was fair criticism.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Mclane said:


> marduk said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly how many different penises have been inside your wife while you've been married to her?
> ...


It's OK, I have thick skin. I have come to terms with my W's previous poor choices and lack of boundaries back then. She was very open and honest during DDay last year, with very minimal TT (from what I can verify).

The answer to you question about the number of guys "inside" is 3. According to her, broadcaster guy was a long-term EA and limited PA, but never got "in". I dont know if I totally believe that, but based on the myriad of atrocious behavior admitted to with the others, why withhold the truth about this one? Personally I think he is closet gay, but it did not derail her great efforts to "seal the deal".

Based on the responses on TAM, most guys would never continue with R after learning this. But we continue to move forward, with transparency, proper bondaries, IC, disabilities under control, and mutual respect/love/appreciation.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

MAJDEATH said:


> It's OK, I have thick skin. I have come to terms with my W's previous poor choices and lack of boundaries back then. She was very open and honest during DDay last year, with very minimal TT (from what I can verify).
> 
> The answer to you question about the number of guys "inside" is 3. According to her, broadcaster guy was a long-term EA and limited PA, but never got "in". I dont know if I totally believe that, but based on the myriad of atrocious behavior admitted to with the others, why withhold the truth about this one? Personally I think he is closet gay, but it did not derail her great efforts to "seal the deal".
> 
> Based on the responses on TAM, most guys would never continue with R after learning this. But we continue to move forward, with transparency, proper bondaries, IC, disabilities under control, and mutual respect/love/appreciation.


How many EAs or PAs were there that didn't get to that point?

Listen, man. My point is this. You can respect and love and appreciate her all you want. But what you're being asked to deal with here is a giant mountain of suck. 

And maybe you both would be better off of you respected/loved/appreciated your wife from a distance. Say, 100km and a divorce agreement apart. 

The broadcaster hurts because it's supposed to hurt. Her comments hurt because they're supposed to hurt. 

Exactly how much love can she have for you and ask you to go through that pain for her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mclane said:


> That's just nasty.
> 
> If you really wanted to know, why not say "How many men has your wife been with during the marriage?"
> 
> You're just looking to inflict pain on the poor guy by wording it as you did.


Her actions are nasty and he could have been more like me.

The woman in question might have seen more penis than a public urinal.

Their is no need to romanticize disgusting behaviors.

That is a problem for cheaters, looking at how they shyt on their marriage through rose colored glasses.

Fully facing your evil takes the fake polish off of it and helps you make positive changes and better choices.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> The woman in question might have seen more penis than a public urinal.
> 
> Their is no need to romanticize disgusting behaviors.
> 
> ...


Well kudos to you then for pointing out the evil in his wife's nasty behavior by stating she probably saw more penises than a public restroom. I'm sure that's very helpful especially given that the poster in question has repeatedly stated his primary goal is to continue with reconciliation.


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 22, 2014)

Divorce is bad. It hits you hard financially. Lawyers do make money at it, but the big money only goes to lawyers with clients who have big money, in which case...Its only money. I purposefully don't practice matrimonial law because I find it soul sucking, but my friends who do let me know that its not all big bucks and big boats. 

All those I know who divorced over infidelity said it was worth it. Usually, its not really that complicated depending on what you are fighting over. I've seen one string out into an actual trial, but that was a REALLY unique scenario. The rest, and that is by no means the standard for the world, cost between 10 and 15. Some, cost under 5k. 

Still, a few thousand to be free of someone is worth it. Not that it matters in your case as you have decided to stay for life, although I struggle to figure out why you have about 23 individual threads stemming from her infidelity if everything is fine.

Good luck.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

bigfoot said:


> Divorce is bad. It hits you hard financially. Lawyers do make money at it, but the big money only goes to lawyers with clients who have big money, in which case...Its only money. I purposefully don't practice matrimonial law because I find it soul sucking, but my friends who do let me know that its not all big bucks and big boats.
> 
> All those I know who divorced over infidelity said it was worth it. Usually, its not really that complicated depending on what you are fighting over. I've seen one string out into an actual trial, but that was a REALLY unique scenario. The rest, and that is by no means the standard for the world, cost between 10 and 15. Some, cost under 5k.
> 
> ...


You can always make more money. 

You can't buy integrity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mclane said:


> Well kudos to you then for pointing out the evil in his wife's nasty behavior by stating she probably saw more penises than a public restroom. I'm sure that's very helpful especially given that the poster in question has repeatedly stated his primary goal is to continue with reconciliation.


Read all his threads. She is seriously lacking in the remorse department and neither of them is all that healthy in their marriage.

There is a time for harsh words and soft. Using only one kind is ineffective.

OP is also not even close to a wimp. He can take it.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> Read all his threads. She is seriously lacking in the remorse department and neither of them is all that healthy in their marriage.
> 
> There is a time for harsh words and soft. Using only one kind is ineffective.
> 
> OP is also not even close to a wimp. He can take it.


That's what baffles me.

He clearly has a backbone and is articulate and driven. Even as I strongly disagree with many of his viewpoints, he voices them well.

And yet, with his wife, he rolls out the red carpet no matter what she does.


Baffling.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

There was a traumatic experience several years ago, that for legal reasons I cannot discuss, that rocked us to the very core and turned our lives upside down. We eventually came thru it. She was strong and stood with me, when most other wives would have bailed. So I give her much credit for that. Maybe she felt guilty and needed to make up for bad behavior. 

With OM1 (the broadcaster), she definitely was openly pursuing infidelity clearly. (At the risk of sounding like a cheaters script) I think it was one of those rare times in life where you meet someone who just pushes all of your buttons perfectly, but she just happened to already be married. 

With the others, we had separated and were pending D, so more of a follow-on relationship when the marriage was almost over. One more court date and it would have been final.

As previously expressed, I know a lot of you guys on TAM would never ever consider R with this lady, but I have my reasons. I believe the end does justify the means. That may not be for everyone.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I think you stay with her out of guilt and obligation.

And I think that's why you continue to be in pain.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

MAJDEATH said:


> There was a traumatic experience several years ago, that for legal reasons I cannot discuss, that rocked us to the very and turned our lives upside down. We eventually came thru it. She was strong and stood with me, when most other wives would have bailed. So I give her much credit for that. Maybe she felt guilty and needed to make up for bad behavior.
> 
> With OM1 (the broadcaster), she definitely was openly pursuing infidelity clearly. (At the risk of sounding like a cheaters script) I think it was one of those rare times in life where you meet someone who just pushes all of your buttons perfectly, but she just happened to already be married.
> 
> ...


Your situation just started making a lot more sense to me.

The traumatic situation explains a lot. 

I sincerely hope for your healing and her improvement.

She sounds like she could have been a very good woman and missed because of some character flaws.

If she is working on them, I see no reason why she couldn't become a great woman and wife.

I hope she fully becomes that great woman she is capable of being and I hope you become whole again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for the supportive message. I want to give back and help others dealing with infidelity situations. I have been lucky and received 99% of the independently verified truth surrounding my W's past relationships. Hopefully I can help other BS because of my highly developed lie detector. When they are in the fog almost nothing said is true and most actions have questionable motives.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

My favorite team made the playoffs again, so I still have to listen to former OM in the broadcast booth. But things are better now. Last time we went to the venue a few weeks ago, she did not talk about him and actively avoided him when he was on the pitch doing an interview. 

Still a brief reminder of what transpired 15 yrs ago, but she is actively doing NC, and that is a positive sign. I was gonna ask if she still thinks about him, but thought it best to leave that alone and enjoy the game.


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

That rules out my team. We have the worst GM in baseball and sold off most of the players for nothing.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

MAJDEATH,

Since this OM is a public figure show up at a game with a sign saying 
"OM had an affair with MY WIFE" 
"NEXT time just pay for it" 
"OMW just divorce this guy" 

Have a picture of your wife in her wedding dress, and her ringed finger.

Tamat


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Wear a Tshirt that says 
"OM has a mole on his penis. Ask me how I know...
Better yet, ask my wife, ask Bob's wife,
ask David's wife, ask William's wife..."


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

MAJDEATH said:


> I've got a big dilemma here. My wife's former OM is a broadcaster for my favorite professional sports team. So for me to catch the game I have to deal with seeing/listening to this guy. I have been a lifelong fan and I cannot stop supporting my team. What to do? She is a fan of this team as well.
> 
> As recently as last year, she said that if something happened to me, she would seek him out, but later regretted saying it.


I've said it before. Dump your wife, keep the team and send him a thank you note.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

MAJDEATH said:


> There was a traumatic experience several years ago, that for legal reasons I cannot discuss, that rocked us to the very core and turned our lives upside down. We eventually came thru it. She was strong and stood with me, when most other wives would have bailed. So I give her much credit for that. Maybe she felt guilty and needed to make up for bad behavior.
> 
> With OM1 (the broadcaster), she definitely was openly pursuing infidelity clearly. (At the risk of sounding like a cheaters script) I think it was one of those rare times in life where you meet someone who just pushes all of your buttons perfectly, but she just happened to already be married.
> 
> ...


You should open your marriage, then it would be fair at least.


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

sokillme said:


> I've said it before. Dump your wife, keep the team and send him a thank you note.


Maybe he should buy the MLB package and watch on TV.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

TaDor said:


> T**** that says
> "OM has a mole on his penis. Ask me how I know...
> Better yet, ask my wife, ask Bob's wife,
> ask David's wife, ask William's wife..."


I always wanted to know why they called him Hairy Caray. Good to see that he can still get it up from the grave though. Kind of a 10th inning stretch I suppose.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Jus260 said:


> Maybe he should buy the MLB package and watch on TV.


Wish I could, but we are in a black-out area.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

sokillme said:


> You should open your marriage, then it would be fair at least.


Based on what others have said, the only one that is really "open" is the W. The double-standard in reverse I suppose.


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

MAJDEATH said:


> Wish I could, but we are in a black-out area.


You can't blackout the MLB package. Do you not have cable? Isn't the MLB Extra Innings package or whatever they call it, available on all cable networks?


----------



## fotf17 (Sep 25, 2017)

Jus260 said:


> You can't blackout the MLB package. Do you not have cable? Isn't the MLB Extra Innings package or whatever they call it, available on all cable networks?


Kinda, not really - The MLB package I think they're referring to (that is blacked out) is the online one - where you can watch the games on some device or through the app service. If you live in the NY "market" area, you can't watch Mets or Yankee games through it. It's meant to drive people to have to subscribe to their local cable (i.e., so they can get YES and SNY) It's totally ridiculous, and prevents people from cutting the cord with cable. 

The only people it benefits are those who've moved away from home or their favorite team.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

MAJDEATH said:


> Last time we went to the venue a few weeks ago, she did not talk about him and actively avoided him when he was on the pitch doing an interview.


So how often DOES she talk about him?


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

turnera said:


> MAJDEATH said:
> 
> 
> > Last time we went to the venue a few weeks ago, she did not talk about him and actively avoided him when he was on the pitch doing an interview.
> ...


Never.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

fotf17 said:


> Jus260 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't blackout the MLB package. Do you not have cable? Isn't the MLB Extra Innings package or whatever they call it, available on all cable networks?
> ...


We cut the cable years ago. I will check some streaming options, or go sit in a bar and get drunk watching the game


----------

